# Toilet Clearance. What does "in front of" mean?



## Dcurt (Sep 9, 2015)

From the 2011 Oregon Plumbing Specialty Code:

*407.5* ... No water closet or bidet shall be set closer than fifteen (15) inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall or obstruction ... *The clear space in front of water closets and bidets in residential structures shall not be less than twenty-one (21) inches (533.4mm).*

What does "in front of" mean? I.e., how wide does the clearance area have to be? As wide as the toilet seat? 30"?

Will a really nice inspector let me get away with this:







Looks like _plenty_ of space to me. The infringing area, if it is indeed infringing, is a whopping 10.75" x 3".

If I have to move the sink three more inches away from the toilet, I will have to relocate the supply lines and drain pipe, and the door will crash into the sink. I might have the door swing out anyway, but if not does the code allow for the door to get closer than 21" in front of the sink as it swings?


----------



## north star (Sep 9, 2015)

*& + &*



Dcurt,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !   

The Inspector should "Red Tag" the install for insufficient clearance

in front of the toilet.........The clearance requirement is the width

of the fixture, directly in front, ...for 21 inches [ min. ]........Also,

..."shall not be less than 21 inches" is pretty clear & definitive.

Why not go ahead and have the door swing outward, and

then move the lavatory ?........No code violations then.

*& + &*


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome welcome


----------



## JBI (Sep 10, 2015)

Or move the toilet over 3"... you'd still have the 15" minimum to a wall and the 21" directly in front of the toilet (though I don't necessarily agree with that being required under the text of the section). Another option would be a narrower lavatory counter BTW.

For what it's worth I don't see a problem with the layout


----------



## ICE (Sep 10, 2015)

California code requires 24" clear space in front of a toilet. The question has been asked as to how wide the clear space is required to be.  The code says " in front of".  Some believe that the clear space only needs to be as wide as the toilet.  I think it is 30" wide.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 10, 2015)

The 21 inch clear space in front of the toilet should include a 30 inch minimum width. I believe that is the intent

IRC P2705

5.	Water closets, lavatories and bidets. A water closet, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall, partition or vanity or closer than 30 inches (762 mm) center-to-center between adjacent fixtures. There shall be a clearance of not less than 21 inches (533 mm) in front of a water closet, lavatory or bidet to any wall, fixture or door.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dcurt,

Maybe switching the toilet to a round bowl would have meet code. Elongated toilet looks to be the problem.

Was there a city plan checker involved at the permit stage?

pc1


----------



## mjesse (Sep 10, 2015)

I vote for 30" wide clearance from wall to 21" past front edge of bowl/seat.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 10, 2015)

Ditto to the above........


----------



## FLSTF01 (Sep 15, 2015)

I also agree with the 30 inch width, extending forward 21 inches.


----------



## steveray (Sep 15, 2015)

FWIW....I believe the 2009 IRC bumped this to 24" in front....We are getting bigger,,,


----------



## mjesse (Sep 15, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> FWIW....I believe the 2009 IRC bumped this to 24" in front....We are getting bigger,,,


Both 2009 & 2012 IRC P2705.1 state there shall be at least 21" clearance in front of the water closet.


----------



## steveray (Sep 15, 2015)

Hunh...what am I misremembering then....The shower went to 24" in front of the opening....that's it...


----------

